# I finished this last week



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, I finished my second challenge for the Ravellenics last Thursday. It's my Loom Double Knitting Houndstooth Cowl. I used the AIO KB, with worsted weight yarn.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

very nice Claudia.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Claudia, you do amazing loom knitting... thank you for inspiring me to get busy and finish my WIP so I can start something new.... beautifully done!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

That is awesome, ???? You do lovely work, will be trying to do that soon, will be showing my WIP soon.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice! Pardon my ignorance, what is loom knitting?


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

So beautiful. Loom knitting is something I haven't tried.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sorry that I'm answering late. Thank you at all of you for your nice words about my cowl. I'm glad that you like it.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Nice! Pardon my ignorance, what is loom knitting?


It means knitting with a loom, or frame that has pegs. Basically you wrap the yarn around the pegs twice forming loops, then you lift the lower loop and pass it over the upper loop to form a knit stitch. You can make different stitches like in needle knitting. Here is a picture of one of my looms.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Loom knitting is knitting using the two stitches of knitting: The Knit stitch and The Purl stitch which are the reverse of each other. Knitting is using a single strand of fiber, (or multiple strands used and held as a single strand,) to form a fabric of interlocking loops a/k/a stitches. Weaving forms a fabric from strands of fiber that interlock by crossing each other in an organized way. Nonwoven forms a fabric from a disorganized interlock of fiber. Loom knitting can be humdrum, I made 3 adult hats in a day of other chores, as did a stick knitting friend. Part time of several weeks of very tranquil space has given me a third of a fine beaded (a #12 steel crochet hook to "set" the beads) in a scarf of lace weight, mohair and other fibers. 
How do you go from "nice hat." to "wow you made that?"? Look up Purling Sprite and Good knit Kisses on You Tube, add www.cindwoodlooms.com www.knittingboard.com and come back to "Knitting Paradise" and let us know how the trip into Loom Knitting lore is for you. Have fun Moon Loomer I PS: There is more!


BirchPoint said:


> Nice! Pardon my ignorance, what is loom knitting?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Moon Loomer I said:


> Loom knitting is knitting using the two stitches of knitting: The Knit stitch and The Purl stitch which are the reverse of each other. Knitting is using a single strand of fiber, (or multiple strands used and held as a single strand,) to form a fabric of interlocking loops a/k/a stitches. Weaving forms a fabric from strands of fiber that interlock by crossing each other in an organized way. Nonwoven forms a fabric from a disorganized interlock of fiber. Loom knitting can be humdrum, I made 3 adult hats in a day of other chores, as did a stick knitting friend. Part time of several weeks of very tranquil space has given me a third of a fine beaded (a #12 steel crochet hook to "set" the beads) in a scarf of lace weight, mohair and other fibers.
> How do you go from "nice hat." to "wow you made that?"? Look up Purling Sprite and Good knit Kisses on You Tube, add www.cindwoodlooms.com www.knittingboard.com and come back to "Knitting Paradise" and let us know how the trip into Loom Knitting lore is for you. Have fun Moon Loomer I PS: There is more!


Designer 1234 here: I just tried my first loom hat (ribbed with a band around the bottom. I have instructions - however I couldn't find any information as to how to drop off the stitches. Then remembered this section. I will go and check the places you suggest. I find it quite interesting that so many different results can be done on a loom. Mine is a Knitfty Knitter medium round (for hats) look and is made by Prove Craft & Novelty Inc.

I will go look but will likely start a topic asking for help. I have looked at some of the work you all do and it is fascinating! Shilrey (Designer1234)


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer 1234 here: I just tried my first loom hat (ribbed with a band around the bottom. I have instructions - however I couldn't find any information as to how to drop off the stitches. Then remembered this section. I will go and check the places you suggest. I find it quite interesting that so many different results can be done on a loom. Mine is a Knitfty Knitter medium round (for hats) look and is made by Prove Craft & Novelty Inc.
> 
> I will go look but will likely start a topic asking for help. I have looked at some of the work you all do and it is fascinating! Shilrey (Designer1234)


I love that you tried your first hat. To finish the hat, after you get the desired length, you make a gathered bind off. You can learn how to do that here http://loomknitting.sophiaburns.com/2012/04/bind-off-gathered-round.html


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Did you check out Loom a Hat's website? She has a lot of good information.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ClaudiaCano said:


> I love that you tried your first hat. To finish the hat, after you get the desired length, you make a gathered bind off. You can learn how to do that here http://loomknitting.sophiaburns.com/2012/04/bind-off-gathered-round.html


Thankyou I will check it out right now! This is my first visit to the loom section. What beautiful projects are on here. Are you able to post in pictures? If you do make sure you let people know that your beautiful projects from this section are done on the looms. I congratulate you all for the wonderful place to learn to use the loom. I will be back. Shirley

It answers my question. The pattern I got with the inexpensive loom I have tells you how to put a ribbing on the bottom edge by somehow reaching into the back and doubling the bottom of the hat so it has a bottom band. I tried it but must have picked up the wrong stitch as it made the band far too tight. So now I want to figure out how to cast the stitches off the loom at the bottom without it getting too tight. This pattern calls for it to be cast off as soon as you do the bottom edge. Then you use a yarn to gather the top part and put on a pompom. I think if I can cast off I can figure out a way to turn the bottom edge under so there is a band that stretches. Fascinating. I am going to read a lot more right now. The work I have seen so far is wonderful!!


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou I will check it out right now! This is my first visit to the loom section. What beautiful projects are on here. Are you able to post in pictures? If you do make sure you let people know that your beautiful projects from this section are done on the looms. I congratulate you all for the wonderful place to learn to use the loom. I will be back. Shirley
> 
> It answers my question. The pattern I got with the inexpensive loom I have tells you how to put a ribbing on the bottom edge by somehow reaching into the back and doubling the bottom of the hat so it has a bottom band. I tried it but must have picked up the wrong stitch as it made the band far too tight. So now I want to figure out how to cast the stitches off the loom at the bottom without it getting too tight. This pattern calls for it to be cast off as soon as you do the bottom edge. Then you use a yarn to gather the top part and put on a pompom. I think if I can cast off I can figure out a way to turn the bottom edge under so there is a band that stretches. Fascinating. I am going to read a lot more right now. The work I have seen so far is wonderful!!


Here is the perfect video for you to learn how to make a hat with the brim you described. It's a step by step for beginners. I hope this helps.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Designer 1234, 
If near the top of your hat, purl 3 rows, knit 5 rows, then e-wrap loosely one more row, knit over, then k2to (take the loop on peg one put it on peg two knit 2 over, peg one is now empty, continue around the loom. If there is one peg left e-wrap it and knit over.) Wrap the working yarn tail around the loom 1 1/2 times, cut, thread the yarn tail on a big eyed needle, 
sew up through each loop on a peg, check to see that all were sewn through, then remove from loom, draw tight, sew to finish, cut tail, and the hat is done. See picture attached, Moon Loomer I


Designer1234 said:


> Designer 1234 here: I just tried my first loom hat (ribbed with a band around the bottom. I have instructions - however I couldn't find any information as to how to drop off the stitches. Then remembered this section. I will go and check the places you suggest. I find it quite interesting that so many different results can be done on a loom. Mine is a Knitfty Knitter medium round (for hats) look and is made by Prove Craft & Novelty Inc.
> 
> I will go look but will likely start a topic asking for help. I have looked at some of the work you all do and it is fascinating! Shilrey (Designer1234)


----------



## CamilaC28 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

